# Planted Tank Journey



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I have been keeping a record of how my planted tank changed over the four months I've had it, and I thought it would be interesting to show you these photos over the course of these mentioned months.

I find it interesting how my tank changed so drastically when I compare it with now from way back when I first set it up.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Awesome! I love that little pink plant. I like the moss, too. What happened with it?


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Here is my most recent image. I like to think my Betta's home has improved in its visual appearance, and for the needs of Bubbles.

He enjoys sitting in his own personal mug. The reason I ended up using a mug was because no matter what I put in there for a cave he would fin bite. Since the mug gas been in there he hasn't even attempted ot bite his fins and they are healing nicely.

On a side note, I know some of the images seem very bright, but that is more down to the camera for some reason.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Sadist said:


> Awesome! I love that little pink plant. I like the moss, too. What happened with it?


You got me as I was posting! The little red plant (Red Tiger Lotus) as you can see is not so small these days.

In case anyone is concerned with a lack of cover at the top of the tank (Hard to see form the view point I know) here is an image of the top.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Wow, the little plant grew up! Anything with big leaves like that will make some nice cover. It might have helped him stop biting, too. A mug works just fine as a cave, don't need anything fancy!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

As soon at the lotus leaves got to the surface he bubble nested under it.... three weeks later he is still keeping up that same nest. (I have been doing water changes, but luckily the leave stays at the same level as the water so the bubbles don't pop.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lucky boy!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Darn tootin'!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I may need to start pruning!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like the wild look.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Bad news. Little did I know that the bulb has been rotting away and has messed up my tank completely. I stupidly pulled it and...well... the gravel cap is no longer a cap.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

:-(


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Taking the opportunity to redo the plants.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Now that things have settled back down in the tank, here is how it looks now.


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I love those plants!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Apart from the floating plants, they were already in there. The sword (I think its a sword anyway) was in the bottom right corner, so I just moved it up.


----------



## shellsie (Apr 6, 2016)

That is a gorgeous set up. The white gravel works really well. I'm insanely jealous :3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

The finishing touches!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

What a lovely home for your little guy.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I do my best! But, now comes the hard part, letting everything grow, lol.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

I think I have contracted the deadly disease that is known as MTS (Multi Tank Syndrome)

I treated myself to a small 1.5 gallon tank, something I intend to turn in to a highly jungled Walstad Shrimp tank, so let's play a game of guess the plants!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I think I see something hornwortlike, but it's not like hornwort I've seen. I see some moss and maybe a water sprite, not sure. I'm so bad at this!


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Its not Hornwart, but I can't remember the name off the top of my head, but if it survives in a low light tank it will go nuts. Yep there is moss, Java Moss, and there is about 4 stalks of Water Sprite there. I also have some Duckweed, two different types of Val and my trade mark for every tank, Anubis.


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

Kind of looks like cabomba?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Autumncrossing said:


> Kind of looks like cabomba?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes! That's it.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

Things be changing!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL I couldn't get my Cacomba to grow, even in my high-light-tank.


----------



## VillagerSparky (Dec 1, 2015)

The stuff has gone insane in my Grouami tank, and that's just fine gravel.


----------

